#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 狼樂伺服器時間錯誤

## tobyhokh

本狼近來發現狼樂的伺服器時間一直也比正常UTC+8時間快了4分鐘左右，希望可以處理一下........

----------


## 狗熊

> 本狼近來發現狼樂的伺服器時間一直也比正常UTC+8時間快了4分鐘左右，希望可以處理一下........


`````自己看到的時間也是錯誤的,現為02:29但看到的是18:33
....

----------


## 狼王白牙

官方論壇說，這個跟主機的時間有關，
因為論壇時間取自於主機時間。

有人建議重新啟動主機就好，但這個對於論壇有一定的風險，
希望調查多一點後看看是否情況嚴重，幾分鐘的差距是否可以被接受。

畢竟在狼樂，現實世界的東西除了與我們關心的獸議題有關需要多加關注，
次要的東西還是觀察一下再加以處理。

此外，我覺得這跟大家電腦瀏覽器上的快取有些關係，如果相差很大。
清空Temporary Internet cache 會不會有改善呢？

----------

